

Gestalt Principles for Data Visualization - bayonetz
http://emeeks.github.io/gestaltdataviz/section1.html

======
vlandham
Parts 2 and 3 are up as well - though they deserve their own separate
mentions.

[http://emeeks.github.io/gestaltdataviz/section2.html](http://emeeks.github.io/gestaltdataviz/section2.html)

[http://emeeks.github.io/gestaltdataviz/section3.html](http://emeeks.github.io/gestaltdataviz/section3.html)

------
smrtinsert
Excellent. More!

